# Favorite Musical



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm assuming this goes here so....

What are you guys favorite musicals? I saw Evil Dead over the weekend and I gotta say, nothing is ever gonna trump it. Hoping we get money to go again.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

My friends said Avenue Q was awesome, but I didn't go :l

My favorite of the ones I've seen is Wicked, mostly since I can't remember any other musicals I've seen except Cats...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

haha evil dead, my college is doing that show this semester, i auditiond  but didn't make it. my favorite musical that i have seen live is the lion king, it was amazing!
also, i'm not sure if it was a musical or not but lord of the rings on stage was excelent.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> haha evil dead, my college is doing that show this semester, i auditiond  but didn't make it. my favorite musical that i have seen live is the lion king, it was amazing!
> also, i'm not sure if it was a musical or not but lord of the rings on stage was excelent.


Awww. Sorry to hear that!

It is a truly epically fun musical. I am hoping your college has gallons of fake blood per show!!!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> Awww. Sorry to hear that!
> 
> It is a truly epically fun musical. I am hoping your college has gallons of fake blood per show!!!


 as far as i know that is what we are planning, it is just as well that i didn't make it, i have a weekend trip in sign language and in montana history that would probably interfer with show dates, also getting ready to transfer...i bet i get asked to do props or something


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 23, 2010)

I totally love River Dance.  I saw their final performance since they were giving it in my city. Awesome celtic music and super-cool tap dancing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

cabin in the woods ooohhh cabin in the woods yeah, we're five college students on our way to an old abandoned cabin in the woods.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 23, 2010)

Rocky Horror, unquestionably.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

The Producers!


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Never seen one in a theatre, so i'd have to go with South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut.

An Evil Dead musical sounds amazing:grin:


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 23, 2010)

Never seen one before, but there are a few i'd like to. Avenue Q, Wicked, West Side Story. Just to name a few. :3


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

REPO REPO REPO!!!!! X3 THE GENETIC OPERA!


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

torachi said:


> Never seen one in a theatre, so i'd have to go with South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut.
> 
> An Evil Dead musical sounds amazing:grin:


South Park is my second favorite. XD I forgot that qualifies!


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 23, 2010)

God, that's a good question.

Probably Little Shop of Horrors. Our school did a production of it, and I was the voice of Audrey II. >:3


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 23, 2010)

Gaybriel said:


> Probably Little Shop of Horrors. Our school did a production of it, and I was the voice of Audrey II. >:3



LOL This too! X3

And maybe something with Adam Pascal in it...


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> REPO REPO REPO!!!!! X3 THE GENETIC OPERA!


Opera =/= musical! But I agree, Repo was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> LOL This too! X3
> 
> And maybe something with Anthony Rapp in it...



You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown. Because he's better.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Shop!

Little Shop o' Horrors!


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Paint Your Wagon
Phantom of the Opera
The King And I


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Paint Your Wagon



It blew my mind when I found out that was a real thing, and not a Simpsons joke.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2010)

Want to see Repo.

Only one I can think of I've seen was Sweeny Todd.

I'm a sucker for Tim Burton movies.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Shop of Horrors
The Producers
Chicago
The King and I

I haven't seen Avenue q, West Side story, or Wicked yet, but I would love to.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Plant vor-, er, Little shop of horrors.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> It blew my mind when I found out that was a real thing, and not a Simpsons joke.



Now you know where the song "I Talk To The Trees" comes from


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2010)

dark of the moon

its about hillbilles and rape and the bible and rape and one of the characters is named barbry allen and she gets raped

5 stars


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

I also like Oliver(I was in it)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Big River. I'm currently playing Tom Sawyer in it. :3


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 28, 2010)

So hard to choose. Le Mis, My Fair Lady, Wicked....


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Passing Strange.

Check it out.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 28, 2010)

In terms of soundtracks my all time favorite is Parade; that musical gives me chill just thinking about it.

But for ones I've seen...

I saw Spring Awakening when it was on tour here. It was incredible, I actually got to sit on stage with the actors; and feeling the stage shake with their dancing, seeing the spittle fly from their lips, being literally inches away from the love scene (while sitting right next to my GF, lol)...

I've never had such and intense and exhaustingly intimate experience with theatre.

Oh, and Legally Blonde was cute.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 1, 2010)

Wicked is amazing and easily the musical I enjoy the most. I do like Oliver though, but that might be because I was Oliver when my school did the play years ago.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

CATS :V


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

I would have to say Spamalot. But Oliver, Avenue Q, and Les Miserable are up there. Britain has awesome theatres.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

well, never seen a musical on stage, but a movie i would have to say, The Blues Brothers. *sigh* i miss John Belushi.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> CATS :V



Die in a fire, plzthnx.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 2, 2010)

I've seen a lot of musicals, and I enjoyed them so much, it's hard to just pick one favorite. lol

If I had to pick a favorite, it'd have to be between Avenue Q and Wicked.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I would have to say Spamalot.



I saw Spamalot.  It was mostly just a rehashing of the same jokes in Monty Python and the Holy Grail, though, which I was already sick of several hundred lines quoted by fat greasy nerds ago.  What fresh content there was was good though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> CATS :V



yes!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> CATS :V



the best part about seeing CATS live is intermission- you think furries are weird- these people see it again, and again. and they talk about the characters with each other -complete strangers all through intermission. I took a budy of mine once just to watch his reaction, because he didn't believe me. he was blown away. 

not to mention the show is a riot. The whole thing is about 75-85% exposition, and has very little plot, but then again it was written off of a short poem, so what do you expect- I LOL when I think of this show.

Phantom is a beautiful spectical, but is a disastorous story line with epic loopholes,and an anticlimactic chandelier fall as well. But A+ -for design!

Probably one of the best musicals ever written was _Chicago_. _42nd Street_ is classic broadway. Pippin is always fun too, but the most memorable would have to be _The Wizard of OZ_.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 3, 2010)

I like Rocky Horror Picture Show. Favourite musical forever.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like Rocky Horror Picture Show. Favourite musical forever.



we'll yeah thats in the film genre. One of the best. if anyone mentions grease I'll kick your teeth in!

crap! now I have to kick my own teeth in!


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Phantom was good, although the organ makes or breaks the show.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Phantom was good, although the organ makes or breaks the show.



it's all spectacle, there's little plot and no story. 

and while I'm at it Les miserables, "_if that god damn revolve goes around one more time!!!!!"
_

The last one I saw on broadway was Young Frankenstein, pretty good.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 3, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Never seen one before, but there are a few i'd like to. Avenue Q, Wicked, West Side Story. Just to name a few. :3



West Side Story was just on Turner Classic Movies last night.

Wow, lots of musicals fans on FAF. Think about this for a second: _a whole bunch of them are about or feature furries: _Lion King, Cats, Beauty and the Beast, Wicked had a goat as a main character and a mouse with a smirky expression in the background, there was a stage version of Shrek with a whole buncha folks in animal outfits; in other words you can go to a furcon and see dozens of people in fursuits, or spend $100 on a ticket to a Broadway show and get the same effect.

Speaking about furry musicals, I highly recommend the movie "Hoodwinked," a take-off on Little Red Riding Hood. Great songs - worth it just to hear "Critters Have Feelings" & the villain's "I love being a villain" song is one of the best ever. (Although Dr. Facilier's song in 'Princess and the Frog' is right up there too.)


----------

